# The Postman Came Again Today! (Part Lv)



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Peeking out of a jiffy bag in this morning's mail was this - - -










- - - - so now to decide what fits in here :to_become_senile:










and lets fit it then 










and all finished off - and mine!










About 5 or 6 weeks ago, one of the guys who posts on the Watch Forum (RLT) here in the UK bought himself a Dorado - yes that 14K Electric GRAIL watch.  - and then he was offered a MINT boxed NOS one even with the original $125 price tag on!

Well, cutting a long story sideways, he e-mailed me from Canada and offered the first one to me on a good deal, knowing I would like one, whilst he would take on the new boxed one (which is abso-flaming-lutely gorgeous BTW) - so a bit of soul searching, and budgeting and cajoling Mrs Mel, and I get no Chrissy or Birfyday pressie this year. but I get a Dorado instead! Yeah! 









So I have to thank Larry for the offer and the deal, and then also Uncle Paul who took the Dorado in and gave it a wash and brush up, Oh and PG Tips who provided a piccie of the strap fitted originally to this beautifully understated watch, and even tho' it goes against my preconceived idea of "Brown with a Goldie" this black Lizard is growing on me as a concept. :notworthy:

This one is *NOT* being scrapped for it's gold content, that's for sure, :man_in_love:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Does Mrs Dobra know Mrs Mel? Coz I had the same memo about future prezzies... :crybaby:

Lovely watch though Mel, should keep a grin on your face for a while?

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Right, that's it :shocking: ! I'm not doing any more of your watches Mel unless you either 1) purchase a better camera or 2) let me take a few photos before shipping back to you. That Dorado of yours looks far nicer in the flesh.

Well done :thumbsup:. Certainly a grail for any serious Timex collector. That's 3 owned by people of this forum...hopefully I'll be the fourth...if I can find a half decent one :sadwalk: (I was next in line for yours if you decided you didn't want it :taz


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

s'not the camera Paul, it's the lack of being able to use one that's the problem. I'm also going to add, another absolutely *"SUPERB"* job on the service and keeping time lovely Paul, probl'y will get even better when I can wear it regularly and I can't help but look at it on my wrist - just checking the time you understand, but every ten seconds or so h34r:

Larry :notworthy: , Paul (SilverHawk) :notworthy:, Paul (PG Tips) :notworthy: and of course Mrs Mel







:inlove:

I've come over all :cray:

(BTW, the shine on the final picture is the sun reflecting off the *underside* of the solid gold back


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That sure is a cracker Mel glad to see you,ve got your grail at last, that was very nice of Larry to have you in mind when he decided to part with it, super strap by the way goes well with gold IMHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Beauty Mel...!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

pure dead brilliant!!

A blythe yule an a guid hogmanay, Mel


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Maybe Mel you could explain to us, non-Timex WIS why this one is so special, aside from being a looker.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

BK - it's solid gold 14K, the whole case, crown etceters, and it uses the famous West German backset movement - no visible setting mechanism. Actually there's not a really special thing about it except perhaps that not too many (in Timex terms) were produced, and it was costing $125 retail when "normal" Timex could be picked up new at anything from $15 or so. 

It's believed large numbers may have been scrapped over the years by folks who knew not any better - "Oh that's Grandpappy's old Timex, junk it!" as they never seem to show up in numbers comparable with what was made originally. It's not by any means the rarest Timex, that honour likely goes to the *real* Mil Issue, maybe one or two a year of those show up on thebay, and those are in a khaki sealed resin case, meant to be disposable and not openable for repair, and carry full US Mil markings. (NOT the smallish boys so-called mil watches you see with 24 hour markers) :yes:

It's just very "desirable" - and even nore so in the Gold! :yes: A good one, anything from Â£250 to Â£500 depending on condition and boxes etc. The main problem with them is the crystal has to come out to allow the movement to be serviced - and also the cell to be changed , so those that do come onto the market have often NOT been hashed too much - folks couldn't or didn't find a watchie who wanted to take out the movement just to change the battery.


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

Its always the relatively common items that are hard to find years on, like you say most folk would not have a clue about that watch's rarity, I never did either till I read this either! Thanks for that Mel and enjoy your watch, regards Jim


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice one Mel

here's the link to the other thread

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=60494&st=0&p=613756


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Mel :thumbsup:

Now don`t leave it languishing in a box


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mel said:


> This one is *NOT* being scrapped for it's gold content, that's for sure, :man_in_love:


Looking Good Mel :thumbup: That strap compliments it nicely.

But I do have a question. :lookaround: What the heck is up with those pliers being within 50 feet of that watch?









Enjoy!


----------

